# installing closet door pulls



## geoff_r (Apr 25, 2008)

I have hollow core by-pass sliding closet doors, but they have never had any pulls installed. What is the best way to install them?

These aren't anything fancy, and it looks like I could replace them for about $21 each from HD. I just figured I'd get some other opinions before I started to dig into this project. I'd much rather put that $42 to another tool… 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

these doors should have solid blocking where the handles usually go, you can get measurments from the regular interior doors, then use the flush cup pulls.
https://www.wolfebrass.com/pocketflushpull.htm


----------



## Remy (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a similar problem. There is solid blocking where the handles go, but I don't need to drill all the way through the door, just enough to accomodate the pull handle. I have the circle cut marked with the drill attachment they sold me, but how do you remove the center piece without going all the way through. Do you suggest using a chisel to carve out the circle? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

The blocking is merely particle board. Drill to the recommended depth-about halfway through the door. If you gently rock the holesaw back and forth before removing it from the hole you just drilled, the material should come out of the hole. No sweat.


----------



## laofeng (Jul 30, 2011)

I have dug a hole in the door, and then put the pull in it. Don't dug the hole too deep When you make the hole .


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

forstner bit


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a sharp spade bit,the hole is 3/4" of inch drill 1/2" deep
There is another size diameter of 2 1/8 for the bigger pulls but still 1/2" deep
Just tap the pull in then, done!!!


----------

